# 68 GTO with Hideaway Problems



## RonS (Aug 14, 2013)

Gentleman,
I have a 68 with Hideaway headlights. My problem is when the engine is running the headlight doors stay closed. When the engine is off the driver side headlight door opens. I have not dug into the cause yet, does anyone know what I should look for or what might be the problem? 

Thanks,
Ron


----------



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

I'd start by replacing the vacuum lines. You have a vacuum line thar runs from the intake manifold to a cannister on the drivers side that looks like a coffee can. From there it runs behind the grills to a T and a line goes to each actuator that open and closes the doors. If that doesn't fix the problem the actuators may need replaced, but there's a good chance new vacuum lines will fix the problem. The cannister could also have a small hole and loosing vacuum. Its right by your battery.


----------



## JVM225 (Jun 18, 2007)

There are replaceable cone shaped rubber seals on the actuators and they're pretty inexpensive. That's where I'd start. 
If you need new seals, then you may want to just go ahead and get the kits that includes the bushings.
The actuators themselves are available too, but cost quite a bit more and don't go bad as often as the seals do.
Before you go too crazy though, just make sure that the seal on the actuator on the side that is drooping is seated properly. It doesn't take much for it to come out of place.
Remove the grill on that side, pull out the actuator, and check it out.
Removing/replacing the grill is the most time consuming part of the whole job.
You need to get in there to replace the vacuum lines anyway if you need to change them.
A hand vacuum pump is a good thing to have for troubleshooting hideaway problems.


----------



## joedee (Dec 13, 2012)

*Head light covers*

Hi,
I had the same problem with mine. My passenger side cover would come down when the car was off. To fix it I had to adjust the linkage where it attached to the cover. I also found that the plate the actuator attaches to was bent a little so I took the actuator off and put the plate in a vise and got in straight with a few wacks of a hammer. By the way it is not that hard to take the grills off. You do not have to take the bumper off. Just take off the bottom brackets that hold the grill on and remove the top bolts and you should be able to remove them. Take 5 minutes. To replace just put one bottom bracket on but do not tighten the bolts and then put the grill in. Then reach in on the bottom and put the second bracket on. Align the grill and then tighen the bolts. Good idea when you have everything apart to check the seals as mentioned above. They can also cause the problem if they are leaking.

Joe


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Ron, I do not disagree with anything said here, but do have a little different approach to isolating your problem. Joedee talks about the plate and spring at the actuator. I suggest you start right there. The spring should be helping to hold your door either open or closed - it has a high center affect when set up right. Observe the operation of the other headlight set up to understand how the spring functions. Make sense? Matt


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Sense it's only doing it on one side I would concentrate on that vacuum line and actuator.


----------

